# INTERNET USAGE MONITORING SOFTWARE



## alabedekenny (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry I'm posting this here... I really don't know where exactly to post the topic.

Please can someone help me with which software is good to install to monitor internet usage in an office.I need a software that can efficiently view each user's web/internet activity, including the particular website each user visits.Also, may be the software can pull users info from the company's Active Directory.My boss wants to monitor how users are using the internet during office hours, and possible the bandwidth usage too.I look forward for your posts.

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You would need to bring up a proxy server that would act as the gateway for the network.

Investigate MS's ISA server.


----------



## sramm (Dec 22, 2010)

Hai,
Also if ur using a medium range Firewall or higher they can provide some info on traffic.
For immediate solution u can try software like 'Internet traffic Agent'. (but u need to analyse the data too). Just a suggestion,tq


----------



## espcdr (Aug 26, 2011)

take a look at a product called untangle. untangle.com is the website


----------

